# Newly diagnosed HbA1c reading 104



## DBCHEL2019 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi Friends, I have been recently been diagnosed with diabetes (HbA1c 104) and cholestrol level 6.5
it came as a shock. I haven't had blood test in a long time so don't know how long this high level has stayed for. Anyway I am just looking forward now. 
Doctor has put me on metaformin 500mg tablet and Lipitor. Which I have started taking but I would ideally like to rely on change of diet and exercise.
Any comments suggestion useful
Is walking enough as a exercise ? if yes, how many steps each day and at what pace?
Low carb diet, please suggest what you have as low carb diet and importantly what is a MUST avoid. I am cutting off - potato, bread, rice, pasta, bread completely
Sorry for all the Qs.
I will read the forum too to find answers. Thanks
ps: if you have managed to bring your HbA1c reading from over 100 down to 30-40 level then I would love to hear from you


----------



## Ljc (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello @DBCHEL2019 . Welcome to the forum. Please don’t worry about @sking questions we are here to help and support each other, so ask all the questions you need to about diabetes , we’ll do our best to help.
We also need to be careful with fruit esp those that originated from hot climates , many of us tolerate berries better, grapes are little sugar bomb and fruit juice is packed full of sugar , breakfast cereals tend to be high carb too.
We usually have no problems with protein or good fats.

We are all different in how many and what sort of carbohydrates our bodies can handle , to find this out we recommend self testing .  Initially directly before eating then two hours afterwards.  Sadly unless we are put on medications that can cause hypo’s low blood glucose, Metformin normally  doesn’t, it’s unlikely you’ll be gprovided with one  .  The cheapest glucose meter we know of to self fund the ongoing cost of the testing strips is the SD Codefree meter, a pot of 50 strips cost around £8 , where other meters strips are over £15 for 50
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Glucose-Monitor-Monitoring-Testing/dp/B0068JAJFS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1506485682&sr=1-1&keywords=sd+codefree+meter+mmol/l&linkCode=sl1&tag=xfm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003&th=1.
You will need to buy more pots of test strips and a box of lancets

You will find these threads and blogs very informative.
This first one is rather long .
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/

test-review-adjust by Alan S

You’ll find the above and more in the thread called , Helpful links for people new to diabetes which is at the top of the newbies forum, just scroll down to the T2 section.

To see what we’ve been eating including our sins

what-did-you-eat-yesterday.

I hope you find them helpful


----------



## Docb (Feb 9, 2019)

A thought for you DBCHEL.  Does your GP surgery have a diabetic Nurse?  If so see if you can get to see her. With that HbA1c I would expect her to do a finger prick test to see what your blood glucose was running at.  If that is high then see if you can get her to give you a finger prick test kit on the grounds that you can use it to track the effect of the medication yourself and report the results back and help them with sorting the best approach to getting you sorted. That way you don't have to pay for it and getting more test strips is a prescription job. If no nurse then tackle your GP.  It worked for me, and when I turn up for any review I have some nice charts which save an awful lot of consultation time, something the GP might appreciate.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 10, 2019)

I did Hba1c of 91 down to 41 in 6 months, if that is any help.
I was eating 50 gm of carbs a day all from low carb foods.
Having a meter helped show me that the diet I used for weight control years ago is the same one I need to follow now - not a coincidence I think.


----------



## CathyB (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi and welcome, you will get all the support and information you need here so do read the back posts that have been recommended.  I would say that testing is crucial, especially if you keep a food diary to start with so you can track your results and see where you need to make adjustments.  I also take metformin and the only exercise I get is dog walking because I needed something I could be consistent with and I never would keep up with the gym so I borrow my neighbours dog and walk for around 45 mins a day, I have lost just under 4 stone and thanks to the low carb approach my bloods are a steady 5.5 ish.
Ask any questions you might have, we have all been where you are now


----------

